# Public Area



## dino55 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello everybody

Do You know if can I use my slingshot in a public park in UK

of course using all the safety precaution

Thnaks

Mario


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yea...go ahead! :naughty:


----------

